# does everyone have implantation bleed?



## sarah lc (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello, I am due to test this wednesday and am worried.  Apart from slighly enlarged breasts I have had no symptoms at all and no implantation bleed, should I prepare myself for bad news?  Thank you


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Not everyone has an implantation bleed. The preg test is the only way to know for sure.
Good Luck!! 

Ruth


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I didnt think it was v common for impantation bleed ? I am gonna test 2moro (see my post) but Ive only had a tiny pinky coloured spotting about 10 days after ovulation?! was that it??

Good Luck to you. Everything is crossed too    Jo xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

I am on my 2ww and haven't had any spotting (but then i have been wearing black knickers sorry tmi!!)  
is it more common to have implantation bleed than not...?
how heavy does it tend to be? would i notice it on the toilet paper - or would it just show as light spotting on the knickers....eek tmi again sorry!!!
eva


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

I am now 8 weeks pg and didn't have an implantation bleed, all number of symptoms are common with cyclogest the only way for sure is the dreded HPT.

Good Luck

Louise xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

funnily enough just after i posted my last email i pee'd and i looked down the toilet (spangling new and white) and there was a small pink tiny deposit - only noticed it as we have been discussing implantation bleeds etc and i have a new toilet!! i am feeling like i have aunt flo bloating so pretty sure she will be on her way. i think i ovulated about 9ish days ago -so is it possibly implantation - even though the amount was very tiny?
eva


----------

